
Apple’s purchase of Shazam is now under investigation by the EU – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/23/17270788/apple-shazam-acquisition-eu
======
tinus_hn
It doesn’t seem like there is a valid complaint other than ‘I don’t like it’.
Shazam is not a monopoly (SoundHound is a solid competitor) and neither is
Apple or Apple Music.

~~~
jjeaff
And even if they were a monopoly, what is the market? There aren't that many
people trying to figure out what song is playing in a public place.

If we are going to define a market this narrowly, then is it considered a
monopoly if only one company offers self lacing shoes? Gotta break up that
self lacing shoe cabal.

~~~
tinus_hn
Systems like Shazams are used to keep track of airplay so they are pretty
important and there’s also the huge market opportunity for recognizing what
people are watching or listening to (even if most people would consider that
pretty creepy).

They aren’t the only game in town though.

